# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  El campo escupiendo agua

## embalses al 100%

Tras un mes de lluvias abundantes y persistentes, que en la zona de La Puebla de los Infantes, han acumulado en lo que llevamos de mes 257L/m2, el campo está ya saturado y no quiere más agua. Cuando lluve el caudal de los arroyos aumenta y el agua se colorea de rojo. Cuando no lo hace el agua se vuelve transparente y el caudal disminuye, pero TODOS los pequeños cauces que puedas ver por el campo llevan algo de agua. Cosa que hacía ya tiempo que no veía. Bueno, me dejo ya de cuentos y narraciones, y me lío con las fotos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

A partir de ahí, se puso a llover, y ya no pude tomar más fotos. En cuanto termine de editar y subir los vídeos, los pondré

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os voy a dejar el vídeo, que aún se está procesando. Supongo que en un rato se podrá ver.
EDIT: Ya está disponible.

----------

